# vaseline substitute for dielectric grease?



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I have been wanting to reground all of my sensors in my engine bay but figure theres no point unless I protect my new grounds. Unfortunately dielectric grease costs an arm and a leg. I have seen reference to vaseline on your battery posts but could it be a full substitute, like in connectors and spark plugs boots? Anything bad about vaseline for electrical work? Does dielectric grease contain something special? The price just seems a little rediculous for a water barrier.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

No vaseline has an petroium base to it which will conduct elec...


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

So I save up for the dielectric grease. I guess in the case of plugs on the sensors and such it doesn't take much. Thanks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> *So I save up for the dielectric grease. I guess in the case of plugs on the sensors and such it doesn't take much. Thanks. *


SAVE UP FORE THE DIELECTRIC GREASE!?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

That is perty funny. Unless you're planning on buying a five-gallon tub you only need to save up like $3. A tiny little tube will go a long way.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I have come to realize that the little bit does go along way but the last time I looked at Autozone the little tube was $7-8. Not that much really for the good it does but I'm a poor bastard so every penny counts. Guess I need to shop around.


----------

